# Mixed Bag Sat 7/25



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mixed Bag Sat 6/25*

Launched about 6 AM this morning and again could not find bait. So I tried trolling some dead cigs and managed a nice sized spanish. I was looking for one I could troll so too big and in the bag he went. Trolled up a bonita and decided to keep him on the outside chance I actually do the 7/15 weekend shark tourney (and not just drink beer at Ft. Mcrae). 










Tried some bottom fishing and nothing but ruby red lips. I did manage to avoid the ever building herd of remora. Then I got stuck on the bottom and broke my rod [email protected]%ing around with it. Managed to give myself a cut over my left eye with that trick - if only I had the body of a prize fighter it would look cool. Gave up on the bottom fishing after a while and trolled around a little more. Picked up one more bonita but let it go after the KW photo. 

It was getting kinda hot and late so I decided to troll on in when I happened upon what I figured where bonita or spanish and figured I would at least try to get some more fryers or some kw points with some more bobo's. Turns out there was a wad of chix dolphin. They loved the gotcha. Caught a bunch and lost a bunch at the boat and some flipped themselves out of blood bath that became the bottom of my yak. A couple of guys fishing a bottom spot nearby came over and caught a bunch also. One of them kept a limit and I offered to clean and fry em all up. They were small buggers but I figured it would be good for another fish fry. I had to stop a couple of times and load up the fish bag - three on the deck and they start flipping out. Amid the carnage - I realized ...hey these are worth some KW points for photos and started taking pics. Maxed out our mahi points in KW wars by uploading 15 of the pics there (25 KW points a pop). There all cleaned up now and I just had the spanish and one of the chix dolphin. 










It was fun to end on a high note - made my probable black eye somewhat worth it.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish..........


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm glad to see the fishing is good in the future.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

GREAT catch N2F! I'm sure they were a pain to clean but will be good on the plate! 

Caddy Yaker - Go F'uself - if you can't say nothing nice shut your pie-hole for christ sake - he's in a yak and they are legal fish.

Good stuff - heading out tomorrow.

Stressless


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

sounds like a great day on the water, I am going to try it out tomorrow morning in the canoe if the wind allows. Nothing wrong with keeping a couple little dolphin, keep em now or keep in in a year when they are 10lbs, if you keep your limit your still killing 10 fish and thats ok with me, as long as they aren't getting freezer burned. Nice job, not too many people catch pelagics from plastic craft. here's mine from last year -


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

nice fish.......


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish.....


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Please correct me if I am wrong because I would like to know but the rules say 


Dolphin 20" fork Atlantic 10 per harvester per day

We are not in the Atlantic so there is no size limit or bag limit?

Good Job Mark!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish...........


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Chill out guys - I did edit the post since it read like I was a scofflaw.

Not too worried about the ruffled feathers. Caught enough for my little fish fry and left tons out there - plus I learned more about the regs.

On another note - I've only caught one or two single chicken dolphin within yak distance before. Is the gulf stream pushing them in or has anyone run up on schools of them close in before? I thought you needed to get out 10-15 miles to get them thick.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

need2fish, a scofflaw? Nah! great word, wonder how many had to look it up. 

Note: I've edited my post a few times as I realized this thread is kinda like grabbing a ********... once you put your hands on it you can't get the tar off!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job! I bet that was fun having those dolphin jump all over the place on light tackle. You really were fortunate to be in the right place at the right time. I'm jealous since I have never caught a dolphin in my kayak. You racked up some points on a rare kayak species! Nice work.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

From the pick it looks like a Pompano Dolphin. There are 2 species out there.
May just be the pick though.


----------

